# Speed Shooting Practice



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I went out on this blessedly windless morning and decided to see if I can still speed-shoot after several months of not attempting it. Turns out I can  . I'm doing this to make sure I don't mess up the speed shooting event at the upcoming ECST because I would look like a doofus if I did, what with the world record and all.

Failure at that event in 2012 cost me that year's win and motivated me to improve my speed. Seems to have paid off :thumbsup:

So, a little warm up: six 7.5oz cans in under 30 sec.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking tough, MJ!!! My personal best is 1 can in 2 seconds .... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Best of luck at the tournament.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Still at record pace after months off....excellent!!

Todd


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting, MJ.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting and nice legs.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting and nice legs.


Figured you'd like that, big guy :wave:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I hope you rock it this year, for a good succeed MJ :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Speed shooting is something I will never be good at. I totally respect those that can do it because it takes me a very long time to load and shoot. Good thread!

Wow that was great shooting!


----------

